# Shotgun stock finish



## HotDog (Jan 1, 2012)

What kind of finish would be most durable for my shotgun stock? I've stripped the old finish and sanded out some marks, now I'm thinking truoil or maybe a darker stain. In the end I'd like to seal it with a satin finish of some kind. Is polyurethane good for gun stocks?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 1, 2012)

TruOil is hard to beat. You can stain it any color you want under the TruOil. Satin polyurethane will work over TruOil and cut the shine, I've used this combination on bows but not on a gun stock. You can also buff the final coat of TruOil with fine steel wool for a satin finish.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 1, 2012)

try minwax wipe on poly in semi gloss

very nice finish when done and easy to repair


----------



## HotDog (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, the tru-oil really brought out the grain of the wood. It looks very nice so far. I think 1 more coat will do the trick.
            Thanks again for the help.


----------



## HotDog (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's the finished project. Thanks for the help folks. I think it looks great.


----------



## buff14 (Jan 4, 2012)

*stock*

looks great ! Ive got one I need to do


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is that stock off a Remington 3200?


----------



## HotDog (Jan 6, 2012)

No, Not a Remington. It's some foreign made side x side. It actually belongs to a friend of mine. I just did the stock for him.


----------



## Beretta682 (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice.  Got any before pics?


----------



## HotDog (Jan 7, 2012)

> Very nice. Got any before pics?



Huh, I'm not that smart. Great idea though, I wish I'd a thought of that.


----------



## Beretta682 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is that just the tru oil or did you stain it first?


----------



## HotDog (Jan 15, 2012)

Three coats of tru-oil. Wiping with 000 steel wool between each coat. After that was done I used three coats of liquid guitar wax.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jan 17, 2012)

That looks great. It looks like a stock set for a Savage Fox B. Is that a beaver tail forend? The stock has the same shields/cheeks like on my Fox B.

I'm about to embark on fitting a new stock and forend to an old Springfield 5100/Stevens 311. Then I'll have to decide on what finish to put on it. I like TruOil as I used it on an old Mosin stock I did a few years back. It turned out great.


----------

